# Il trans dei vip confessa: "Sono stata con Niang!"



## Willy Wonka (29 Dicembre 2016)

Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2016)

Per me può andare pure con una scimmia.
Basta che la butta dentro, la palla.
Mi spiace solo per queste uscite, evidentemente non casuali, che potrebbero minare le certezze di un ragazzo attualmente in difficoltà.


----------



## Butcher (29 Dicembre 2016)

Catsi sua.

Ah.


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



Babba bia. Mi vengono i brividi solo a pensarci.


----------



## Coripra (29 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me può andare pure con una scimmia.
> *Basta che la butta dentro, la palla.*
> Mi spiace solo per queste uscite, evidentemente non casuali, che potrebbero minare le certezze di un ragazzo attualmente in difficoltà.



Quoto. Il problema è che il _pallone da calcio_, per buttarlo dentro, deve proprio inciamparci in un certo modo che non gli riesce quasi mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Quoto. Il problema è che il _pallone da calcio_, per buttarlo dentro, deve proprio inciamparci in un certo modo che non gli riesce quasi mai...



Il ragazzo ancora è un pò acerbo ma qualche lampo ogni tanto lo lascia intravedere.
Lampo che spero possa precludere a una 'tempesta' di classe.
Il gol al chievo(sassata di sinistro ad incrociare dopo aver accarezzato la palla per nasconderla al difensore) non so in quanti siano capace a farlo.
Bisogna solo capire se nel ragazzo ci si crede e lo si voglia aspettare.
Io lo aspetterei.
Anche perchè spesso ha fatto la differenza da 'acerbo'.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Quello che fa fuori sono problemi suoi, anche Ronaldo si dice fortemente che ama un po quello che capita. Importante è che in campo si comporti come un professionista.


----------



## sballotello (29 Dicembre 2016)

Che schifezza


----------



## Reblanck (29 Dicembre 2016)

Almeno adesso sappiamo il motivo del calo delle sue prestazioni in campo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Basta con sti pagliacci in squadra...vendiamolo quanto prima! Chi nasce tondo...


----------



## Albijol (29 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



Quindi Niang non la butta mai dentro perché se lo fa buttare dentro


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quello che fa fuori sono problemi suoi, anche Ronaldo si dice fortemente che ama un po quello che capita. Importante è che in campo si comporti come un professionista.


Questo è tutto
Giudico solo il giocatore...se la sua vita privata non influenza le prestazioni in campo libero di fare quello che vuole


----------



## Igniorante (29 Dicembre 2016)

Normalmente, quello che uno fa fuori dal campo sono fatti suoi.
Però obbiettivamente, guardando alle sue prestazioni (di Niang ) da un pò di tempo a questa parte, il dubbio che abbia la testa altrove viene.
Più che altro dispiace che lui più di ogni altro nostro giocatore sia sempre al centro del gossip, evidentemente e palesemente infischiandosene di mettere la testa a posto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Vero professionista,
dopo i due rigori sbagliati, si è reso conto di necessitare di più c..o... 
...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2016)

L'importante è che giochi bene.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



Qual' è il problema?
Magari si sposeranno pure...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fatti suoi.

per me può andare anche con Galliani, anzi, sarebbe peggio andasse con la Satta che mi sa fisicamente più impegnativa.

Mi interessa solo se si allena con continuità e come gioca in campo.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ancora è un pò acerbo ma qualche lampo ogni tanto lo lascia intravedere.
> Lampo che spero possa precludere a una 'tempesta' di classe.
> Il gol al chievo(sassata di sinistro ad incrociare dopo aver accarezzato la palla per nasconderla al difensore) non so in quanti siano capace a farlo.
> Bisogna solo capire se nel ragazzo ci si crede e lo si voglia aspettare.
> ...


il punto è questo....è acerbo ma lascia intravedere qualità....il problema è che non vorrei restasse sul punto di esplodere ma senza esplodere mai....si diceva quando è venuto a 19 anni e si dice ora che ne ha 22....difficile inquadrarlo....


----------



## Coripra (29 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ancora è un pò acerbo ma qualche lampo ogni tanto lo lascia intravedere.
> Lampo che spero possa precludere a una 'tempesta' di classe.
> Il gol al chievo(sassata di sinistro ad incrociare dopo aver accarezzato la palla per nasconderla al difensore) non so in quanti siano capace a farlo.
> Bisogna solo capire se nel ragazzo ci si crede e lo si voglia aspettare.
> ...



Mah... io lo vedo poco coordinato: a 22 anni se sei un campione non ti mangi tanti gol come fa lui con regolarità disarmante.
Che poi ne azzecchi uno come quello da te indicato, appare più un caso che altro.

Ma forse sono prevenuto io: non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il punto è questo....è acerbo ma lascia intravedere qualità....il problema è che non vorrei restasse sul punto di esplodere ma senza esplodere mai....si diceva quando è venuto a 19 anni e si dice ora che ne ha 22....difficile inquadrarlo....



Il tempo però george è ancora dalla sua parte e dalla nostra. Non credi?? ;-)
Abbiamo sopportato quando si schiantava con le auto distruggendole sistematicamente , tanto vale aspettare un altro pò.
Nemmeno io sono contento del niang attuale perchè ha potenzialità ancora inespresse.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2016)

L'importante è che giochi bene.

Poi vada un po con chi vuole, anche Ronaldinho non era uno stinco di santo eppure...


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Dicembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mah... io lo vedo poco coordinato: a 22 anni se sei un campione non ti mangi tanti gol come fa lui con regolarità disarmante.
> Che poi ne azzecchi uno come quello da te indicato, appare più un caso che altro.
> 
> Ma forse sono prevenuto io: non mi è mai piaciuto.



Si convengo con te che a volte è troppo scoordinato, si ingobbisce con la palla e diviene legnoso.
Ci sono però partite nelle quali vola via leggiadro come una gazzella.
Credo sia molto condizionato dal suo cambio di passo e a volte si affidi troppo della sua velocità badando poco alla tecnica. 
Deve trovare il giusto compromesso tra velocità e tecnica.
Anche nel calcio deve migliorare perchè col destro ciabatta troppo la palla. Questo è un difetto tecnico che capita spesso quando si vuole accelerare il gesto badando più all'impatto che ad altro.
E infatti per paradossale che possa sembrare quando si coordina per calciare di sinistro lo fa meglio perchè il piede d'appoggio è il suo e cura di più il gesto tecnico.
Enrico chiesa esplose a 25 anni suonati dopo aver giocato da centrocampista.
Il lo aspetterei un altro pò.


----------



## naliM77 (29 Dicembre 2016)

dai vabbè ci sta tutto, ma addirittura dire che Niang non è espoloso, ce ne vuole eh, ragazzi questo fino a fine ottobre, primi di novembre, ha portato il Milan in spalla da solo, cavolo. Ora tutti che incensano Suso, ma Suso diciamo che è "esploso" nel derby, prima di allora faceva appena il suo compitino eniente più.

Niang si è procurato i rigori, sfiancava le difese avversarie con i suoi scatti anche al 90esimo ecc ecc...è un ragazzino di 21 anni (22 anche) che è alla sua prima stagione da titolare in maniera "contninuata", ne risente perchè finora ha sempre saltato almeno 6 mesi a stagione per infortuni o motivi disciplinari...

Non è esploso...vabbè, l'anno prossimo ci farà impazzire questo ragazzo, lasciatelo in mano a Montella e vedrete.

Per quanto riguarda le dichiarazioni di questo/a ragazzo/a, bhe, fatti di Niang...


----------



## Djici (29 Dicembre 2016)

Un tempo queste cose non uscivano perche la societa tuttelava tutto e tutti... ricordo quello che fece Galliani con Coco.
Dite quello che volete ma anche in questo si vede che abbiamo 1 allenatore e 15 giocatori completamente SOLI.

Va bene che ora con Internet e i social diventa piu difficile "occuparsi" di tutto... ma quella societa super organizzata che eravamo non avrebbe mai permesso che queste "notizie" escano fuori, sopratutto a qualche giorno del mercato quando si inizia pure a parlare di una sua cessione.


----------



## naliM77 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un tempo queste cose non uscivano perche la societa tuttelava tutto e tutti... ricordo quello che fece Galliani con Coco.
> Dite quello che volete ma anche in questo si vede che abbiamo 1 allenatore e 15 giocatori completamente SOLI.
> 
> Va bene che ora con Internet e i social diventa piu difficile "occuparsi" di tutto... ma quella societa super organizzata che eravamo non avrebbe mai permesso che queste "notizie" escano fuori, sopratutto a qualche giorno del mercato quando si inizia pure a parlare di una sua cessione.



Una volta non c'era internet, appunto, ma poi la società "pagava" per mantenere il silenzio, c'erano soldi e tutto andava bene. Oggi ci sono gli smartphone che fotografano chiunque in qualsiasi momento e la società ha altro a cui pensare.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Dicembre 2016)

Uno della sua vita privata può fare ciò che vuole


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



Occasione buone per cederlo e ricavarci ancora qualcosina..e magari fiondarsi su Keità..

Qualche mese fa c'avevo sperato che stesse crescendo invece ha troppi limiti tecnici purtroppo


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Almeno adesso sappiamo il motivo del calo delle sue prestazioni in campo.


Boateng perlomeno si spaccava con la Satta 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Occasione buone per cederlo e ricavarci ancora qualcosina..e magari fiondarsi su *Keità..*
> Qualche mese fa c'avevo sperato che stesse crescendo invece ha troppi limiti tecnici purtroppo


Certo che anche lui nel privato è un Niang/Balotelli.
Basta vedere quando ha distrutto una Lamborghini affittata, non la voleva neanche pagare


----------



## Cenzo (29 Dicembre 2016)

Questa storia del tras mi sembra una trollata pazzesca, all'inizio questo tras disse che il giocatore era sudamericano e non mi pare che niag lo sia, infatti tutti qui pensavamo a zapata, luis Adriano, Gabriel


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



... gelato al cioccolato, dolce un po' salato....


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Dicembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un tempo queste cose non uscivano perche la societa tuttelava tutto e tutti... ricordo quello che fece Galliani con Coco.
> Dite quello che volete ma anche in questo si vede che abbiamo 1 allenatore e 15 giocatori completamente SOLI.
> 
> Va bene che ora con Internet e i social diventa piu difficile "occuparsi" di tutto... ma quella societa super organizzata che eravamo non avrebbe mai permesso che queste "notizie" escano fuori, sopratutto a qualche giorno del mercato quando si inizia pure a parlare di una sua cessione.



Intanto sembra che l'account Twitter sia stato cancellato. Non il tweet, proprio l'account è sparito.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Dicembre 2016)

ma poi chi vi dice che sia vero?? sono cmq cavoli suoi... ci mancherebbe!! cos'è? se fosse gay tutti giù ad insultarlo??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Solo pubblicità


----------



## James Watson (29 Dicembre 2016)

Ma chissenefrega.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



sicura che non fosse Traoré?


----------



## neversayconte (30 Dicembre 2016)

secondo me è da querela.


----------



## wfiesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> secondo me è da querela.



Ci stavo pensando pure io, ci sono gli estremi per querelare? Anche se ci fosse stato non credo che lei (o lui) possa vendere la notizia ai giornali così a cuor leggero


----------



## kolao95 (30 Dicembre 2016)

Cioè ora perché una passeggiatrice in cerca di notorietà ha scritto che è stata con Niang, la cosa deve essere per forza vera? Cavoli..


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2016)

La verità non si saprà mai...avete idea di quanti personaggi cerchino notorietà inventando gossip con gente famosa?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando pure io, ci sono gli estremi per querelare? Anche se ci fosse stato non credo che lei (o lui) possa vendere la notizia ai giornali così a cuor leggero



il discorso secondo me è controverso...e forse anche interessante da un punto di vista giuridico...non so....

perchè il trans non ha diffamato Niang,ha solamente detto che ha avuto una relazione con lui...non che ha commesso un reato..quindi non c'è diffamazione

Ora la diffamazione è implicita per la società perchè dicendo che vai con un trans ti sput......giusto o sbagliato che sia....ma per la legge questo non è vero proprio perchè i trans,gay,ecc sono considerati uguali alle altre persone (GIUSTAMENTE) quindi non c'è nessuna diffamazione..

in più aggiungiamo che Niang è un personaggio pubblico quindi soggetto a regolative sulla privacy diverse...

poi Cantamessa ne saprà sicuramente più di me nel caso


----------



## wfiesso (30 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il discorso secondo me è controverso...e forse anche interessante da un punto di vista giuridico...non so....
> 
> perchè il trans non ha diffamato Niang,ha solamente detto che ha avuto una relazione con lui...non che ha commesso un reato..quindi non c'è diffamazione
> 
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, magari gli avvocati conoscono qualche strategia, ma io che sono totalmente ignorante in materia trovo la tua risposta decisamente realistica


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione clamorosa della transessuale *Guendalina Rodriguez* tramite il suo profilo Twitter nella mattinata odierna: _"Sì! Sono stata con Niang! Ed è più donna di me!"_



La cosa non mi interessa, puoi anche sposarsi con Cecchi paone, basta che cominci a giocar meglio


----------



## danjr (30 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> dai vabbè ci sta tutto, ma addirittura dire che Niang non è espoloso, ce ne vuole eh, ragazzi questo fino a fine ottobre, primi di novembre, ha portato il Milan in spalla da solo, cavolo. Ora tutti che incensano Suso, ma Suso diciamo che è "esploso" nel derby, prima di allora faceva appena il suo compitino eniente più.
> 
> Niang si è procurato i rigori, sfiancava le difese avversarie con i suoi scatti anche al 90esimo ecc ecc...è un ragazzino di 21 anni (22 anche) che è alla sua prima stagione da titolare in maniera "contninuata", ne risente perchè finora ha sempre saltato almeno 6 mesi a stagione per infortuni o motivi disciplinari...
> 
> ...


Se Niang sarebbe esploso per le 3 belle partite in croce che ha fatto, allora dovevamo far un monumento a Elsharaawi e Balotelli per i sei mesi da fenomeni che ci hanno regalato? Eppur penso che nessuno ora punterebbe su uno dei due come potenziali fenomieni (ricordiamo che all'età di Niang erano già più forti)


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se Niang sarebbe esploso per le 3 belle partite in croce che ha fatto, allora dovevamo far un monumento a Elsharaawi e Balotelli per i sei mesi da fenomeni che ci hanno regalato? Eppur penso che nessuno ora punterebbe su uno dei due come potenziali fenomieni (ricordiamo che all'età di Niang erano già più forti)



vado un attimo semi-OT dicendo che tra i 3 "crestati" il migliore secondo me è Balotelli...ma sono contento che dei 3 sia rimasto Niang perchè è ancora relativamente plasmabile.....forse...


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il discorso secondo me è controverso...e forse anche interessante da un punto di vista giuridico...non so....
> 
> perchè il trans non ha diffamato Niang,ha solamente detto che ha avuto una relazione con lui...non che ha commesso un reato..quindi non c'è diffamazione
> 
> ...



Però aggiungo una cosa, Niang ha una relazione con una ragazza, io non penso che la notizia le faccia piacere  in ogni caso credo sia comunque atto sottoponibile a responsabilità civile per risarcimento del danno da fatto extracontrattuale ( in relazione comunque al fatto che il ragazzo è un personaggio pubblico )


----------

